# Newbie needs driving whip information



## shorthorsemom (Nov 10, 2010)

Newbie here. My trainer wants me to try a lighter weight driving whip. She sent me the following web site as an example of what she thinks would work for me...

ultraliteswhips.com

My wrist gets tired and sore holding the whip I am currently using and I am always drooping and out of position when I am not paying attention. I wanted to put the whip in the holder and forget about it, but my trainer wants me to learn everything the right way (she is right of course)

The graphite whips on the web page are nice but rather pricey. Anybody out there know of a place to get a decent light weight driving whip that doesn't cost a mint?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 10, 2010)

The Ultralites are worth it, big time, but I know Myrna has a few other places for cheaper whips.

Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 10, 2010)

What are you using now?

The Ultralites are by far the "lightest" whip out there. I have two others I would recommend, but one is more expensive than the Ultralite. Those are from PHSsaddlery.com The other are Westfield whips that I orginally got from Smuckers. I don't know where to get them now, but maybe if you search for Westfield Carriage Whip you might find one. Mine are 48" with a 24" lash and were about $20 a few years ago. The longer Westfields aren't nearly as comfortable as the PHS whips which are about $100.

The other thing you could try is weighting your present whip. Take something like a few washers et al and tape them to the handle. It's not so much about weight as it is balance.

Myrna


----------



## shorthorsemom (Nov 10, 2010)

What I am using now is a cheap $7.00 rubber handled driving whip I bought from an amish store when I was just starting out and was only line driving. I never noticed the weight until I was learning to drive in my new cart recently and I feel the pull constantly in my wrist if we are working awhile. You are probably right about the balance, it feels to be constantly tugging against me to keep it in proper position. I noticed when viewing photos of my driving lesson that my rein is sagging a little bit too on that whip side. The handle is somewhat big for my hand and holding the whip and the rein seems awkward. Thanks for the info, maybe Santa will bring me an ultralite. I have much to learn, but I am so excited to finally be driving. So much fun.


----------



## Sandee (Nov 11, 2010)

shorthorsemom said:


> What I am using now is a cheap $7.00 rubber handled driving whip I bought from an amish store when I was just starting out and was only line driving. I never noticed the weight until I was learning to drive in my new cart recently and I feel the pull constantly in my wrist if we are working awhile. You are probably right about the balance, it feels to be constantly tugging against me to keep it in proper position. I noticed when viewing photos of my driving lesson that my rein is sagging a little bit too on that whip side. The handle is somewhat big for my hand and holding the whip and the rein seems awkward. Thanks for the info, maybe Santa will bring me an ultralite. I have much to learn, but I am so excited to finally be driving. So much fun.


I don't do CDE driving but rather show in the breed ring. I understand what you are saying exactly about the "cheap" whip. That is what I started with and was really trying hard to use and didn't really know that there was something else out there. If anyone has ever let you use a nicely balance whip, you'd instantly understand the difference. The handle will be somewhat smaller than the one you're using and it will be soooo much lighter and then there's the better balance.

I looked at the ultra light site and see their prices. Just a suggestion but you might want to check out http://www.kee-port.com/drivingwhips.htm I have one of their whips just not a long lash.


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 11, 2010)

The whips that Sandee posts are the same brand as the Westfield, also known or subtitled Tufflex. Mine isn't as long, though.

Myrna


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Nov 17, 2010)

Always TRY to buy a whip with a black handle and black lash. From the judges point of view, they can notice a white handle being used much more easily than a black one. You want to be noticed for the horse, not the whip you are using.


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 17, 2010)

gatorbait4sure said:


> Always TRY to buy a whip with a black handle and black lash. From the judges point of view, they can notice a white handle being used much more easily than a black one. You want to be noticed for the horse, not the whip you are using.


While this is a good point, I wouldn't use it as my first criteria for choosing a whip. (Balance would be my first criteria, followed by "flick"...) I don't know of any "top of the line" carriage driving whips that have a black lash. Most have leather grips, some black and some brown. Some of the mid-range whips can have rubber grips in black. Yes, cheaper whips and some "show" whips tend to have white handles, and yes, they stick out like a sore thumb!





Now that being said, there are top carriage drivers that insist that the white lashes be "darkened". I have heard of people soaking them in tea so they don't "stick out" for the same reason mentioned above. Original carriage lashes were made of braided leather and conditioned routinely, and therefore developed a wonderful "patina" of oil. The advent of nylon cord lashes and the like has made new ones fairly white, so we need to "make them" darker. Needless to say, my lash is something that I don't worry about getting clean anymore!





Myrna


----------



## ruffian (Nov 21, 2010)

I buy dressage whips. They are long enough to tap on the hips and ribs. I know what type of whip you are using, and hate them! I don't spend a lot on whips - usually about $10. You don't have to spend a bundle on a whip. Balance is important - I usually try to balance a new whip on my finger about half to a third of the way from the base and see if it will balance. If it does, it's a nice whip for me. I just bought a nice one with a little metal ring base, which makes it great when I tap it up on my leg if it slips down.

My whips usually have a white handle, about the size of a fat pencil. never had anybody make any remarks about my whip.

Also - you don't HAVE to carry the whip if it's uncomfortable and if you don't need it. In the show ring, it has to be in your cart, but not necessarily in your hand.


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 21, 2010)

ruffian said:


> Also - you don't HAVE to carry the whip if it's uncomfortable and if you don't need it. In the show ring, it has to be in your cart, but not necessarily in your hand.


This may be true for the breed show ring, but definitely not for the ADS arena. You need the whip in your hand anytime you are in the cart. To put down your whip is the equivalent of riding without legs.

Myrna


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 22, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> This may be true for the breed show ring, but definitely not for the ADS arena. You need the whip in your hand anytime you are in the cart. To put down your whip is the equivalent of riding without legs.
> Myrna


Absolutely! You can do it...but you're severely handicapped and a safety risk to yourself and everyone around you.

Leia


----------



## shorthorsemom (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies! I did find a lighter whip with a proper length lash that is lighter than what I was using. My trainer is happy with it. For now I must carry my whip at all times according to my trainer. Part of my "how to get yourself out of a pickle" training I am currently receiving. (safety training and how to respond if you get in trouble)... Proper carry and use of the whip is included. The lighter whip with proper length and better balance is helping.

I will be shopping for a nicer whip eventually but this new one will do for now. Ultralite whip savings fund will start begin when my hyperbike fund is filled up. After that the fund for a vacuum/blower will start LOL.


----------



## susanne (Nov 22, 2010)

I've seen a few dressage whips that can work for driving, but I HAVE to have a decent length lash -- not just a popper. Otherwise I feel like I'm poking the horse with a stick. A subtle cue is impossible.

One thing to keep in mind -- with the inexpensive whips, the shipping can be as much as the whip itself. I'm still kicking myself for not buying the one I really liked at the Happs CDE. Nicely balanced, good length, and very inexpensive -- IF I had just purchased it in person. Sigh...


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 22, 2010)

shorthorsemom said:


> For now I must carry my whip at all times according to my trainer. Part of my "how to get yourself out of a pickle" training I am currently receiving. (safety training and how to respond if you get in trouble)... Proper carry and use of the whip is included.


The reason you should carry it at all times when you are in the cart is because you may not have time to reach for it in the whip socket if you need your horse to go forward NOW! Say he balks and starts backing into another turnout, or another turnout is headed right for you and you need to get out of the way. Those seconds count and ADS drivers/rule book makers know that.

Besides, in a Reinsmanship class, part of the judging is how you handle the whip, as well as how you handle the reins and use your voice.





Myrna


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 22, 2010)

susanne said:


> I've seen a few dressage whips that can work for driving, but I HAVE to have a decent length lash -- not just a popper. Otherwise I feel like I'm poking the horse with a stick. A subtle cue is impossible.


Exactly. The challenge with the lack of a lash is that in order to use it, you have to rotate your hand so much that it will affect your horse in the mouth. Yes, a lashed whip will still mean that your hand has to move to use it, unless you put your reins in your left hand and use the right exclusively to use the whip, but you won't have to rotate it _as much_. In a Driven Dressage test, you don't need any more extra movement in your horse than necessary. And I would hate for my horse to bobble even in a rail class because I bumped him in the mouth.

The "stick" whip is a truly American whip that was initially used with buggies. There wasn't any "show off" or "parading around" involved (i.e. drive through the park). It was strickly to go from point A to point B when they didn't care as much about what they looked like to get there, and more than likely simplicity was favored (think Station Wagon). Somehow, the use of that whip migrated into the American breed show arena.

Myrna


----------



## shorthorsemom (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks everybody for the comments and the education. I am sucking up all the knowledge I can right now. Love the descriptions and examples. This forum is terrific.


----------

